# Badmephisto's algorithms iPhone app (free download!)



## badmephisto (May 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I recently made a speedcubing iPhone app (app name is Badmephisto) and it was approved yesterday by Apple. Before I mention it in my upcoming video I just wanted to get a little bit of feedback and make sure that everything is working, that there are no crashes, or even hear some thoughts about the idea and/or overall execution. I figured the forum is a perfect place for that 

The idea of the app is that printable sheets of algorithms are difficult to carry around with, and most of the time even printed in black and white. So I took all my nice color-coded algs and I put them all into a little iPhone application for people who own an iPhone/iPod touch/iPad. Most of us carry these devices on us at all times anyway, so this could be useful for algorithms recall/lookup. It contains:

beginners method algs
2 look algs
OLL
PLL
notation page

A page I created for it:
http://badmephisto.com/iphone/

Direct link to appstore:
http://itunes.com/apps/badmephisto

Sorry but it costs 1 dollar, which I hope to use to cover my expenses for website, and the Apple developer certificate (which cost me 100 bucks haha).

Anyway, let me know what you think. Those of you that decide to try it out let me know if anything crashes (oh god). But if everything goes well then I'll feel more confident to release it officially very soon as part of the video. cheers!


----------



## Blake4512 (May 31, 2010)

I'm going to buy it!


----------



## Edward (May 31, 2010)

Now my desire for an iPhone has grown.


----------



## killface (May 31, 2010)

I would totally have bought it, had you made it for Android


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 31, 2010)

> I would totally have bought it, had you made it for my *ghetto phone*



anyway, the pics look really nice, and that would be pretty cool, to have a bunch of algs on the phone (although, not just your algs. A wiki of sorts on your phone would be pretty awesome.)


----------



## oprah62 (May 31, 2010)

safari


----------



## hr.mohr (May 31, 2010)

Very nice, just got it


----------



## robindeun (May 31, 2010)

cool, i got it too


----------



## biohead (May 31, 2010)

I have to agree, it looks nice but make it for Android


----------



## dillonbladez (May 31, 2010)

android! even though i don't have one xD


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 31, 2010)

Nice app. Simple, and it should be a great tool for cubers that are still learning algorithms.


----------



## badmephisto (May 31, 2010)

thank you all for trying it out! Good to hear it doesn't crash and burn badly  I was wondering what happens if it runs on non-my-iphone, but presumably Apple did a decent job in their review process to make sure it doesnt crash.

uh oh, Android app?  If I had an android phone that would make it easier. To be frank though, this app caused me a LOT of emotional damage while developing it, and I'm afraid the Android app would be similar :s There are just so many hoops to jump through, and I actually considered quitting several times. So I'm really glad that's over and that the app is out, and works. But let's not speak of the dark times though. Let's just say that I hope I will never have to look at all that (ever) again


----------



## cubemaster13 (May 31, 2010)

how bout once you get 100 downloads make it temporarily free!


----------



## Laura O (May 31, 2010)

Nice app and a good alternative to printed algorithms.
But it would be nice to have a function to mark algorithms I already learned.


----------



## Samania (May 31, 2010)

YAY. I'll buy it once I manage to find a dollar


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 1, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> how bout once you get 100 downloads make it temporarily free!



How about increasing the price instead?
Gives cubers an opportunity to repay BadM for all the great stuff he has made available over the years.

I cannot even imagine how much time he has put into all this.


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks man! This is really good. Very convenient.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 1, 2010)

Can someone make a review video on it? Thanks :3


----------



## tarpshack (Jun 1, 2010)

badmephisto said:


> thank you all for trying it out! Good to hear it doesn't crash and burn badly  I was wondering what happens if it runs on non-my-iphone, but presumably Apple did a decent job in their review process to make sure it doesnt crash.
> 
> uh oh, Android app?  If I had an android phone that would make it easier. To be frank though, this app caused me a LOT of emotional damage while developing it, and I'm afraid the Android app would be similar :s There are just so many hoops to jump through, and I actually considered quitting several times. So I'm really glad that's over and that the app is out, and works. But let's not speak of the dark times though. Let's just say that I hope I will never have to look at all that (ever) again



From what I understand from other developers, programming for Android is a better experience in general than it is for Apple. A lot less "hoops." I'm just another person without an iPhone who would love to see this app for Android.


----------



## chris410 (Jun 1, 2010)

Excellent! I was thinking about writing something like this.


----------



## Dionz (Jun 1, 2010)

does it work on iPod touch?

EDIT: don't need to answer this, it says that it is XD, I fail


----------



## Feryll (Jun 1, 2010)

Pretty cool looking! This will probably be really good for my friend who has just now finished the beginner's method! (And no, "my friend" does not mean me )


----------



## martin8768 (Jun 1, 2010)

killface said:


> I would totally have bought it, had you made it for Android


THIS


----------



## Googlrr (Jun 2, 2010)

I just bought it, because I figure it will be very useful to help explain things when I try to teach people how to solve. I like this very much, I wish I had something like this when I was learning full PLL.

It would be cool if it were possible to mark (or hide) already learned algorithms to make the list of 50-something OLLs more easily readable, but that's a minor issue. 

Good work!


----------



## yeee707 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quick Review:
I bought it on the iTouch (requires 3.1.3 firmware btw) and its a neat little app. No more carrying those printed algorithm sheets around, and save some trees in the process. I would be a bit cooler if you could mark what algorithms you've already learned though. All in all, a great start.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jun 7, 2010)

I bought it, it's amazing, thank you!

As previously said, update to mark/hide learned algs.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 8, 2010)

good stuff but i dont need these algs


----------



## chris410 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicely done, I bought it and it is nice to have reference. If you make a version 2 or update, an option to add algorithms would be nice for the cases. Maybe your algorithms would be default and offer an option to add our own?


----------



## Nestor (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm buying it after I purchase my Itunes store card this week.

As stated, it would be nice to be able to mark algorithms already learned.


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 21, 2010)

i agree with UnAbusador and I also think if the oll were sorted bye edges like all "l" edge algs, i twould make the algrothim for the case you have easier to find. I love the app have it on itouch and ipad it is awesome. Everyone should bye it for a buck!!


----------



## canadiancuber (Jul 21, 2010)

this will work for ipod touch 2nd gen right?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 21, 2010)

^yes


----------



## Slowpoke (Jul 22, 2010)

I bought it a little while ago and I find it really useful.


----------



## dbuck84 (Mar 18, 2013)

very very good!
great app! thanks for this!


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Apr 18, 2013)

I like the idea of the app, but I think that for it to be worth a dollar, it should have a timer&scramble generator, and like others say, marking algorithms. The app in it's current state isnt really worth a dollar.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 18, 2013)

Gallifrey said:


> I like the idea of the app, but I think that for it to be worth a dollar, it should have a timer&scramble generator, and like others say, marking algorithms. The app in it's current state isnt really worth a dollar.



It's been just about priceless for me. I never ever learn OLLs at home, and I only knew like 12 when I got the app. From then on, whenever I was in a situation where I couldn't practice BLD, I just whipped it out and learned some OLLs. I recently finished learning all 57, and I have to say that I would probably still know 15 if I had never downloaded it. Maybe this is something specific to me, but THANKS BADMEPHISTO!


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 18, 2013)

Gallifrey said:


> The app in it's current state isnt really worth a dollar.



i just think,
badmephisto's ability for helping people makes the app worth it.

:/


----------



## badmephisto (Oct 8, 2014)

Yay, RE: this thread from 2010. I wanted to mention that the Badmephisto app is now free.

My original motivation for $1 value was to cover the costs of my Apple developer certificate which is a yearly fee of $100, and my website (which still sees thousands of views per day) host/domain costs. However, over the last 4 years I've ended up selling about 200 per month and made way more than enough to cover all of these costs basically forever, so there is no more need for this. I also remembered that I had some ads on some of my YouTube videos, so I went through all of them one by one and disabled all ads and revenue sharing.

Anyway, the amusing thing is that after changing the app to be free the amount of downloads per month has climbed up to 3000+, from 200. Which reminds me, very amusingly, of this: http://danariely.com/2011/12/25/the-oatmeal-this-is-how-i-feel-about-buying-apps/ 

So I hope the app is useful to as many people as possible forever in its free form!
Or maybe there are now much better apps out there that are also free, so this is pointless. I haven't really kept track of the state of the app store on these apps. Anyway, cheers,
meph


----------



## timeless (Oct 8, 2014)

badmephisto said:


> Yay, RE: this thread from 2010. I wanted to mention that the Badmephisto app is now free.
> 
> My original motivation for $1 value was to cover the costs of my Apple developer certificate which is a yearly fee of $100, and my website (which still sees thousands of views per day) host/domain costs. However, over the last 4 years I've ended up selling about 200 per month and made way more than enough to cover all of these costs basically forever, so there is no more need for this. I also remembered that I had some ads on some of my YouTube videos, so I went through all of them one by one and disabled all ads and revenue sharing.
> 
> ...



thats really generous, i appreciate it


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 8, 2014)

No need for an app - I have all your algs memorized 

but I will download it anyway 'cause free


----------



## Berd (Oct 8, 2014)

badmephisto said:


> Yay, RE: this thread from 2010. I wanted to mention that the Badmephisto app is now free.



Huge respects man. I really appreciate this - getting back into cubing?


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 8, 2014)

badmephisto said:


> However, over the last 4 years I've ended up selling about 200 per month and made way more than enough to cover all of these costs basically forever, so there is no more need for this.



Can I have my $1 back? Just kidding, your contributions to the cubing community are extremely appreciated and looks like the reduction in price will motivate many more. Your vids are the best and the reason I started speedcubing in the first place, now I will never stop. Thank you!


----------



## TDM (Oct 8, 2014)

thanks, this might actually make me learn OLL...


----------



## Randomno (Oct 8, 2014)

You made over $9k off this?


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice app Andrej, but most of the algs are outdated.


----------



## badmephisto (Oct 10, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Nice app Andrej, but most of the algs are outdated.



damn! I was afraid of that 

and yes the revenue was a few thousand over ~4 years. App developers only get to keep 70% of all revenue.


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 10, 2014)

Was the Android app always free? I don't remember paying for it.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 11, 2014)

badmephisto said:


> damn! I was afraid of that
> 
> and yes the revenue was a few thousand over ~4 years. App developers only get to keep 70% of all revenue.



Nah, don't worry. Your G perms are pretty old. There are faster ones out now. F perm is now R U' F' T perm. Your OLL's are outdated though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 11, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Your G perms are pretty old.



Haven't seen the ones in the app, but I'm guessing they're the same as the ones on his site, and those are pretty much the same as the ones people still use today.



> F perm is now R U' F' T perm.


The old one can also be sub-1ed. I don't think its a 'bad' alg.


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Nah, don't worry. Your G perms are pretty old. There are faster ones out now. F perm is now R U' F' T perm. Your OLL's are outdated though.


The G perms on the app are the most used alg for all four G perms.
But I agree, some of the algs - Ab, Ra, F, Gc, Na and Nb - are all a bit outdated.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> The G perms on the app are the most used alg for all four G perms.
> .



Most used, yet probably not the fastest. eg old Gb perm R U R' y'.... is slower then R U R' U' D....


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 11, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Most used, yet probably not the fastest. eg old Gb perm R U R' y'.... is slower then R U R' U' D....



What basis do you have for saying it's slower?


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> What basis do you have for saying it's slower?



Well, it has a rotation and Chris Olson has sub 1ed the and alg.


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Well, it has a rotation and Chris Olson has sub 1ed the and alg.


"It has a rotation"
ok, so CFOP is slower than Roux and ZZ because you rotate several times. CFOP is outdated.

also I'm fairly sure people have sub-1ed the one with the rotation


----------

